

The Underhanded C contest - gnosis
http://underhanded.xcott.com

======
B-Con
The contest ends in 2 days, having been open for 3 months.

Not enough time to participate, but no public results to examine either.
Probably better to submit back then or wait until there are some cool entries
to examine.

~~~
glhaynes
Apparently the most recent time it was held was 2009:
[http://underhanded.xcott.com/?page_id=22](http://underhanded.xcott.com/?page_id=22)

Looks like good reading; and links to previous years are toward the top of
that page.

------
skrebbel
Does anyone know whether a similar contest exists with common "easy to read"
languages and relatively quirk-free like Python? It would appear to me that
doing the same would be harder in such a language, though not at all
impossible. I'd love to go through some examples.

~~~
Someone
I would think underhanded Python is too easy:

    
    
         if x:
              DoThis()
         <tab>DoThat()

~~~
saalweachter
Python disallows incongruous whitespace, doesn't it?

~~~
broodbucket
Python itself will allow you to do that (have an indent by 4 spaces, and a tab
character on the next line) as far as I know, IDLE won't run though. Not that
anyone should ever use IDLE.

------
alexjeffrey
my entry is in there. I would encourage anyone with a bit of spare time over
the next few days to write up an entry! It's great fun and you're guaranteed
to learn something if you try to build a creative exploit.

------
bradenb
Looking back at previous years, this seems like a pretty fun contest. I wish I
had seen it earlier (deadline is in 2 days). I'd love to try it out next year.

